# Can a power outage damage an hdmi out port?



## Jonesin31

We had a bad storm here a few days ago and the power flickered several times and went out for about a day.  Since then, the tv that I have connected to my hdmi out of my HD 5850 will not display.  I've tried two different hdmi ports on the tv and neither will display the picture (they work fine for cable and xbox).  I have tried hooking the gpu up to another monitor via hdmi and got no picture either.  I assume the hdmi out got damaged.  Is that possible?  The DVI outs both still work no problem.  I have my pc hooked up to a surge protector.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## OvenMaster

Short answer is yes. A power outage can cause spikes that can cause all sorts of damage.
How old is the surge protector? They can start to fail after less than a year. 
I'd say you got some roasted components.


----------



## tremmor

A surge is bad. (power outage). always kick breakers. Fridge, freezer, computers etc. leave light on and a radio for alert. then close breakers one at a time. also important to write dates, time of power loss and when it went in. they will pay for it. so will insurance. have to track it.


----------



## Jonesin31

OvenMaster said:


> Short answer is yes. A power outage can cause spikes that can cause all sorts of damage.
> How old is the surge protector? They can start to fail after less than a year.
> I'd say you got some roasted components.



I got the surge protector last June after a surge got in my ethernet and fried my router, ether net port on my motherboard, and my dvi and hdmi port that was connected.  I got this one surge protector because it also has ethernet ports on it.  Only thing that doesn't work this time is just the hdmi out.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I assume that the exact same HDMI lead works with the Xbox?
Have you tried re-seating the GPU and ensuring the needed power connections aren#t lose?

If so I would imagine you have some damage, Im not sure if you would be able to rma in this case, since you took the needed precautions and it still happened you may have a chance but IDK, if not just use the DVI ports and/or get a DVI to HDMI lead and a new, very good surge protector, and, next very bad storm, unplug it completely.


----------

